# is my tank ready



## godzilladoll (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello there,

I'm new and I had a couple questions to start off about my tank before I put a tarantula in it. 

I've done research and I know tarantula's are very sensitive so when I got a tank from my friend I wanted to make sure it was cleaned before putting a T in it so I used a very miniscule amount of dish soap, I put a drop in a bucket and even wiped some away then filled it will steaming hot water and used that to wipe the tank. Then after wiping I filled another bucket with just steaming water and wiped the tank again then dried it. 

Do you think this was a good method to clean the tank? Would it be safe to put a T in it now? 

Also, It's a 10 gallon tank and I'm planning on getting a G. rosea or other terrestrial. Is this too large of a tank I read they like to feel their surroundings so I wasn't sure. I have a driftwood log, a shallow water dish, and a small flower pot to put in there with it. 

Eventually I would like to get a tank divider so I can keep two in the 10 gallon but we'll start with the one.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 21, 2010)

No the tank is not ready.

Take everything out, take the tank to the shower and rinse it for 15 min thoroughly in/with warm water. Doesn't need to be hot, but it does need to be a lot of water.

Let's just say I've had a T drown in a water dish that I *thought* I had rinsed enough after cleaning it with a tiny bit of dish soap. The water did not retain the surface tension anyway, the T got into the water and drowned. Ordinarily that can NEVER happen, because the fur of the spider is too tiny and thick for water to get through, but with the surface tension gone the water could get into the book lungs. Dead in a very short time.

In the future, just use some bleach.

Secondly, forget dividers. Lots of people tried them, lots of people ended up with one fat spider in stead of two. They can squeeze through incredibly small openings and even if they only get a leg through, that will be enough for the other T to have a little leg-snack. They are NOT picky at what neighbour they'll try to eat. Just don't do it.

Good luck with your T and welcome to the boards!


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 21, 2010)

everything sounds good except the divider idea. Ts can get through small spaces, so instead of two Ts you will end up with one T if you go that route.


----------



## godzilladoll (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies!

Taking it to the shower is a great idea. I will rinse everything off there multiple times to be super safe. 

I had no idea they could fit through a divider! That would not be good at all, It's a good thing i know now. 

Is my 10 gallon going to be an alright size then? I know I will have to put lots of substrate down just incase it decides to climb and falls. But otherwise do you think it'll be okay for a good sized terrestrial.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Dec 21, 2010)

Everything is good for a T, as long as the tank surface is three times the size of the leg span of the fully grown animal. Divide that surface by three. In one section you have a water dish, in the second you have nothing, in the third you have a hide, if it needs one. More is not needed really. So as you point out, as long as the walls aren't too tall, it's all fine.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 21, 2010)

If you want a good read on divided tanks, then read this:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=192057

They are generally a bad idea.

Also, what type of substrate will you be using?


----------



## godzilladoll (Dec 21, 2010)

That's another thing I need to ask about. I read that coconut husk is good. I have some T-Rex bedding which has Forest Bed, Coconut Bark and Calci-Sand (I did not buy it for the tarantula I just have it.) I'm not sure if thats a good combination of things for a tarantula though. I was planning on looking for something more suited for desert animals containing coconut husk. I've read about a lot of people whose T's are picky about what they burrow in. 

I'll check out those links thanks!

It's good to know the tank size will be alright. I was worried about it.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 21, 2010)

godzilladoll said:


> That's another thing I need to ask about. I read that coconut husk is good. I have some T-Rex bedding which has Forest Bed, Coconut Bark and Calci-Sand (I did not buy it for the tarantula I just have it.) I'm not sure if thats a good combination of things for a tarantula though. I was planning on looking for something more suited for desert animals containing coconut husk. I've read about a lot of people whose T's are picky about what they burrow in.
> 
> I'll check out those links thanks!
> 
> It's good to know the tank size will be alright. I was worried about it.


Top substrates would be:
Coconut fiber and Sphagnum Peat Moss


You can use 100% of either one or mix it up for variety. They both have their pros and cons.

P.S. That thread was about a failed split tank with no research and thought behind it..... That is the first maybe 3 pages. The last 8 are bickering


----------



## godzilladoll (Dec 21, 2010)

I read the first page when they were describing what had happened. That's just terrible I would have been in tears if something like that happened to me. I'm glad I mentioned my idea so you guys could inform me. I've seen pictures of split tanks and thought it was a normal thing for tarantula keepers to do. 

Never mind. There will be no split tank. and I will get the proper substrate ingredients and make a safe cozy home for my T. 

Thank you!


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 22, 2010)

Forest Bed sounds like a coconut coir brand name.
I'm not sure what you mean by coconut bark, but if it is bark-based it's a no-go.  Sand is generally a bad idea.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Dec 22, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Forest Bed sounds like a coconut coir brand name.
> I'm not sure what you mean by coconut bark, but if it is bark-based it's a no-go.  Sand is generally a bad idea.


if you both mean zoo med's forest floor, it is a 100% cypress mulch product. afaik, exo terra's coco husk (which you are probably thinking of because it looks more like bark) wouldn't be a terrible sub, but the zoo med eco earth is a more favoured product due to its consistency.

bark based products are no go's normally because of the phenols contained in some (cedar, pine, etc.), not their abrasive quality from what i've read in past debates here.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 22, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> if you both mean zoo med's forest floor, it is a 100% cypress mulch product. afaik, exo terra's coco husk (which you are probably thinking of because it looks more like bark) wouldn't be a terrible sub, but the zoo med eco earth is a more favoured product due to its consistency.
> 
> bark based products are no go's normally because of the phenols contained in some (cedar, pine, etc.), not their abrasive quality from what i've read in past debates here.


The Forest Bed is T-rex brand, not zoo med according to the OP--I agree with you that cypress mulch is a bad substrate.  OP, if it looks like this, it's fine. I've used that myself previously.

Coconut coir is currently the "in" substrate, followed by peat, and then probably potting soil.  Coir is what I use for all my T's.  As far as brand making a difference--honestly, I've never noticed a significant difference.  If you have a brand you prefer, that's fine.  My preferred brand is "what's on sale?"


----------



## malevolentrobot (Dec 22, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> The Forest Bed is T-rex brand, not zoo med according to the OP--I agree with you that cypress mulch is a bad substrate.  OP, if it looks like
> this, it's fine.  Coconut coir is currently the "in" substrate, followed by peat, and then probably potting soil.  Coir is what I use for all my T's.  As far as brand making a difference--honestly, I've never noticed a significant difference.  If you have a brand you prefer, that's fine.  My preferred brand is "what's on sale?"


lol, i forgot about T-rex. :wall: and yeah, thats coir too. no differences. 

i hate that all of the names for the substrates sound so close. thats why its best to be going by what they actually are, (kinda like scientific names with tarantulas).


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 22, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> lol, i forgot about T-rex. :wall: and yeah, thats coir too. no differences.
> 
> i hate that all of the names for the substrates sound so close. best going by what they actually are, yeah?


Np, and yes, I agree.
Personally, I prefer the expanded stuff over the bricks now.  The price difference, at least locally, is pretty negligible, and it's so much less hassle.
I also like the texture a little better since it tends to be less stringy, but I doubt the T's give a hoot one way or the other.


----------



## CAK (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Godzilladoll!  I just wanted to say Welcome to the forum and welcome to the addiction.  I wasn't going to post until something you said caught my attention.  

You posted what you were doing, you asked for advice, received some very good information that was different from what you thought and you took their advice.  For that one statment below...  I want to personally THANK YOU!  AB has been bombarded by "stubborn, trollish, knowitall, keyboard courage enduced idiots" lately.  It is people like you that make this forum very enjoyable for the people that have been around a while to help out the newcomers.

With that being said...  The advice you received above me is very good, so I don't have anything to add other than a warm WELCOME!  

Joe - CAK  





godzilladoll said:


> I read the first page when they were describing what had happened. That's just terrible I would have been in tears if something like that happened to me. I'm glad I mentioned my idea so you guys could inform me. I've seen pictures of split tanks and thought it was a normal thing for tarantula keepers to do.
> 
> Never mind. There will be no split tank. and I will get the proper substrate ingredients and make a safe cozy home for my T.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 22, 2010)

You know what, Ditto for me.  Lots of bad newbies lately, it's nice to see someone who takes advice.


----------



## godzilladoll (Dec 22, 2010)

The substrate that I already have is The T-rex forest bed. It's pretty fine but "forest" bed sounds like the wrong atmosphere for a dessert dwelling animal. 

I'm sad for all of the people who don't listen to advice because they may find out the hard way. I really don't want to put a living thing through any of my mistakes, I am very thankful for any advice someone wants to give me feel free to give me any type of feedback!


I have a new question: 
I went to the pet store today and they didn't have the rosea they sold it. I talked with the guys about a B. Smithi to see if they could get one of those and they emailed their seller. If they are able to get a B. Smithi is there anything different from its habitat to a G. Rosea's? I know they're both terrestrial but was wondering if they needed anything extra. also with either of these T's will I need to mist the cage or do they just like it dry with the exception of their water dish - I figure they like it dry but I need to be sure? 


Thanks guys!!! 
They said that they will definitely get another G. Rosea in so it's between those two types right now.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 22, 2010)

Same care at adulthood.
Big difference is going to be price.  B.smithi are way more expensive (not without cause).


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Dec 22, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> Same care at adulthood.
> Big difference is going to be price.  B.smithi are way more expensive (not without cause).


+1. You also need to be careful about pet stores as they tend to get mature males. Before you buy anything, check under it's first set of legs for hooks, and also see if the pedipalps (short appendages by the fangs) are balled up and look like boxing gloves. If so, it's a no go and do not purchase it. Mature males of those species will only live two years at most after they mature and if you purchased a mature male then you will have no idea how long it has because you wouldn't know when it molted. Search for mature male for more info. 

Advice: Be weary of petstores. What they have, and what they say.


----------



## godzilladoll (Dec 23, 2010)

I found pictures of what mature males look like so I will know to look for leg hooks and balled up pedipalps. Thanks for telling me. 

The B.smithi turned out to be over $100 so I think I will settle with the G.Rosea for now. maybe in the future if I turn out to be a good T keeper I will invest.


----------

